# Probleme mit AVI und Video Deluxe 2003/2004



## sheeba1507 (7. August 2007)

Habe das Forum hier durchsucht, aber zu meinem speziellen Problem
keine Lösung gefunden.

Ich habe eine kleine Aiptek Pocket DV II mit der ich kleine Filmchen (10-20 sec.)
erstelle. Mittlerweise ist meine Sammlung ziemlich angewachsen.

Nun wollte ich mit Video Deluxe 2003/2004 die Filmchen sortieren, schneiden, zu
einem großen Film zusammenstellen und abschließend nach SVCD exportieren.

Leider ist es mir nicht möglich, die AVI-Filmchen in Video Deluxe zu laden.
Mein Nachbar hat eine etwas exklusivere Kamera, die ebenfalls AVI-Filme
erstellt. Er kann aber diese Filme in sein Video Deluxe (gleiche Version) laden
und bearbeiten.

Gibt es Unterschiede im AVI-Format oder habe ich bei mir etwas vergessen, zu
installieren ?

Benötige hierzu dringend Hilfe, bevor meine Sammlung an Mini-Filmchen den
Platz auf meiner HDD zu sprengen droht. 

Gruß, Mike


----------



## mr_arrogant (7. August 2007)

Avi ist aber ein Container, um zu wissen mit welchem Codec überhaupt deine Datei erstellt wurde empfehle ich dir das Tool: GSpot zu ziehen und damit mal die *.avi Datei zu laden. Du bekommst dann Angezeigt mit welchem Audio/Video Codec die Datei erstellt wurde und auch ob du die nötigen Codecs auf deinem System hast !
Eventuell musst du erstmal die Videodatei neu umwandeln, z.B. als Xvid oder DivX AVI Datei, damit dürfte dein Programm sicherlich zurecht kommen.

Quelle: http://gspot.softonic.de/


mfg
mr-d


----------



## sheeba1507 (7. August 2007)

Habe mir das Tool geladen und gleich eine AVI-Datei gecheckt.
Codec ist installiert, Datei ist in Ordnung.



> Eventuell musst du erstmal die Videodatei neu umwandeln, z.B. als Xvid oder DivX AVI Datei, damit dürfte dein Programm sicherlich zurecht kommen.



Wie kann ich diese Dateien umwandeln, was benötige ich dafür ?

Gruß, Mike


----------



## mr_arrogant (7. August 2007)

Hi Mike,
eine Gegenfrage erstmal: Mit welchem Codec wurde denn die Videodatei in dem AVI Container erstellt ?


----------



## sheeba1507 (7. August 2007)

Im GSpot-Tool wird folgender Codec angezeigt



> MPEG-1 Layer 2
> 0xc0:44100Hz  128 kb/s tot , Stereo



Gruß, Mike


----------

